

Startup Idea: Grocery Store "Framework" - rwhitman
http://www.ronwhitman.com/post/317324228/startup-idea-grocery-store-framework

======
minalecs
I've seen some of these bodega/local grocer owners. I think the biggest
challenge would be to even get these people computers/reliable internet , and
convince them of the added value. I think the technical aspect is probable the
easier of the two problems.

~~~
rwhitman
Agree 100%. That is indeed the challenge. Towards the bottom I mention that
the best way to pitch it might be as a full package POS that can save them
money... But maybe its just something for the next generation of local grocery
owners to think about

